# KHIMKI | The Lighthouse II | 157m | 41 fl | 129m | 37 fl | 22 fl | U/C



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*The Lighthouse II*
Location: 10 Kudryavtsev Str., *Khimki City, Moscow Region, Russia*
Number of towers: 3
Height: 157m - 129m - ~80m
Floors: 41 - 37 - 22

Renders


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*04/07/16*


Kirgam said:


>


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Update:



rkspaz said:


> 01.12.17 ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Kirgam said:


> *01 февраля 2018*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

From 1st march:



rkspaz said:


> 1.03.18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

http://leftside.org/9219


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://dibazolllll.livejournal.com/83919.html#t1657039


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

http://mayak-house.ru/hod-stroitelstva/2018-12-01


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

http://mayak-house.ru/hod-stroitelstva/2019-02-01


----------



## the_tower (Jun 8, 2017)

sad to see such horrible architecture taking place and not using the money in proper ways. Really ugly building. Really strange to see moscow doing that kind of stuff


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


raisonnable said:


> ...


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://vk.com/photo-162104892_456249464?rev=1


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

The crane is down:


http://mayak-house.ru/hod-stroitelstva/2019-06-01


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-7FT7llwCm/


----------

